# HELP!! fuzzy white patches



## Morticia (May 27, 2005)

I just noticed last night that my rbp's have this slight film of what looks to be fuzzy white patches on them (more like dull white). They did not eat every well the past two days.

I did a 50% weekly water change/vacuum last night and all the water parameters are within check. ammonia 0, nitrites 0, nitrates 10, temp 82.

Any help on med's is greatly appreciated. My babies are only 8 weeks old.

Thanks,
Morticia


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sounds similar to ammonia burn.I would do a salt treatment.

Were these guys recently shipped to you??


----------



## Morticia (May 27, 2005)

I've had them 6 weeks now. They were placed into a fully cycled tank. It almost looks like little cotton balls this afternoon. A greyish / whiterish fuzz

I think it's some type of fungus and I have started treatment for fungus.

They don't seem very happy at the moment either. They normally swim right up to the front of the tank when I get home in anticipation of food. They aren't swimming much like they normally do. I did test the water parameters again this evening and they are right on the money.
Ammonia 0
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 10
Temp 82

I don't want to loose my little pride and joys. When I did the water change last night I did use some salt.

Any help is appreciated or sugggestions








Thanks,
Morticia


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Morticia, Are you using water conditioner with your water changes ??? Do the white patches look like an injury caused by something like driftwood and now its healing ? What kind of bacterial med are you using ? I ask because p's are sensitive to meds and that there are a select few that work well with p's.


----------



## Morticia (May 27, 2005)

It's not a scratch or any type of injury as it is on all of my babies. I do use water conditioners all the time when making water changes I use Aqua Plus.

As for the med's I picked up some maracyn. I dropped 5 tablets in the tank last night.

They still seem very sluggish this morning and not to content or happy at all. None of them have died yet. Thankfully they didn't eat yesterday either at all they seem to have lost their appitites and they were always starving little buggers.

They are only 8 weeks old got them and I have had no problems at all until now.

I used aqurium salt when I did the water change.

As always any help or suggestions is very much appreciated.
Thanks,
Morticia


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Maracyn is a good product. Melafix and Pimafix are other good meds to have available. Follow the instructions to the t. Don't overdose as you will risk losing your p's. In the future try using meds as a last resort. Salt treatment should be first, not only because its cheaper but safer too. Most people who apply salt treatments do at 0.3% which is equivalent to 1 teaspoon of salt for every gallon of water done every 12 hours for a total of 3 times. A large water change of 50% is recommended before first salt treatment. Salt should be left in tank for 14 days before removing it with partial water changes. (30% weekly) Just remember piranha are sensitive to many meds one for example being Malachite Green. If the instructions say the med may be sensitive to fish like silver dollars then they are also to piranha. Good luck with your little killers. Have you been doing weekly water changes of around 30% since you got these babies ?Water quality and overfeeding are the number one causes of problems with fish.


----------



## Morticia (May 27, 2005)

HI jerry,

First thank you for taking the time to help me out I honestly appreciate your responses.

I am very failthful at doing water changes and vacuuming weekly. Water changes every other week are 30% and every other weekend in between I do a 50% change making sure to vacuum the bottom of the tank throughly.

I'm glad i got the right med's. Thank you thank you for letting me know that

I have a 47g bow front. The tablets said 1 tablet for every 10 gallons. I did however drop 5 of them in the tank last night. I suppose this evening I should only drop 4 of them as I don't want them to overdose. The med's stated it was a 5 day treatment process and then to do at least a 30% after the 5th day. If they do not look like they are clearning up by then I'll start with the salt solution you suggested. I wish I had known that first but, hopefully I am on the way to healthy babies again.

It truly is amazing at how quickly they get ill and overnight things go from wonderful to "oh sh*t what happened"

I'll keep you posted as to what is going on with the little buggers. They did not eat hardly anything this morning so I am concerned. I'll just pray things turn around and my precious babies live through this.

Again thanks
Morticia


----------



## Morticia (May 27, 2005)

Well here's the quick update.

The med's are working wonderful and the fish finally after 3 days of treatment (currently into 4) They seem more alert than they have in days. Swimming, and scartching the crap off of them. They look pretty good and geniunely seem happy

The bad side to this is I did loose two of my babies. I feel awful I didn't catch it soon enough. Lesson learned..... try and notice more









Thanks for all your help I honestly appreciate it.
Morticia


----------

